# Worauf muss ich beim Kauf eines Lan Kabels achten?



## UltraPhilSKill (19. Juli 2012)

Liebe Community,

da mir mein WLAN Empfang oft zu schwach ist (muss durch mehrere Türen, Ecken) möchte ich mir jetzt endlich ein LAN kabel kaufen. Allerdings bräuchte ich eins, welches circa 10m bis 15m lang ist. Muss ich da auf bestimmte Angaben gucken, oder noch besser, könnte mir jemand eins empfehlen???
Ich wäre froh über eine Antwort.

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juli 2012)

Es gibt nicht wirklich was zu beachten, du solltest das billigste nehmen.
Auf den ganzen Werbemist solltest du nicht hereinfallen, wie zb vergoldet oder mehrfach abgeschirmt, alles nur Humbug um es teurer verkaufen zu können.

Schon mal über alternativen nachgedacht, anstatt einer direkte Verbindung, zb Dlan (PowerLan), die Auswahl : Power-LAN | Geizhals.at EU
Mein Empfehlung : Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit - Geburtstags: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2012)

Bei 10-15m sollte alles ausreichen, was heute als "LAN Kabel" verkauft wird, außer vielleicht du willst 10/40GBit/s Ethernet oder Infiniband nutzen.

-> nimm das billigste

Allenfalls die Lebensdauer des Kabels und der Stecker könnten bei manchen Modellen etwas besser sein wenn, das Kabel öfters ein-und ausgesteckt wird.


----------



## Cuddleman (19. Juli 2012)

Ein Cat 5, besser 5e, mit voller Kabelbelegung, sollte es mindestens sein, da diese Geschwindigkeits-/Anschlußmäßig, abwärtskompatibel zu 10/100 Mbit/S sind. 
Volle Kabelbelegung heißt, es kann auch mit Gigabit-Geschwindigkeit umgehen, welches viele Router auch ausgeben, bzw. sollte das MB auch einen entsprechenden Anschluß haben.
Am Kabel wird dies meist so beschriftet: 10/100/1000 Mbit/S, RJ-45-Stecker, Cat-5e 
Dazu müßen am Stecker alle Pin's, eine Kabelader haben. 
Gut sichtbar an transparenten Steckern
Zum anderen darf man davon ausgehen, das mit Cat 5e die Prüfkriterien des Leitungsstandards erfüllt sind, anders als nur mit älteren Cat 5.
Beachte beim Kauf, das du für die normale Verbindung zum Router/Netzwerkhub, ein Twisted Pair-Lan-Kabel nimmst und kein Crossover-Lan-Kabel, wenn nur 10/100 Mbit/s drauf steht. 
Mit 1000 Mbit/s ist es egal.
Der letztere Kabeltyp, wird hauptsächlich zur direkten Verbindung zweier PC's verwendet.
Mittlerweile können viele Ethenet-Switches/Router, ohne Komplikationen, auch ein Crossover-Kabel anbinden, haben also eine Auto-MDI-X Verarbeitung und korrigieren die unterschiedliche Anschlußbelegung, im Gerät automatisch.
Bei Routern, je nach Baujahr, ist das nicht selbstverständlich, so das in dem Fall, ein genaues Studieren des Handbuches erforderlich ist.

Alternativen wie das schon genannte Power-Lan, sind ohne entsprechende spezielle Filterung vor dem Haus-/Wohnungsstromzähler, recht anfällig gegenüber z.B. im Stromnetz auftretende Störfrequenzen/Spannungsspitzen, oder Verbindungsdefizieten der 220V-Leitungen.
Zum anderen erreichen diese Geräte nicht annähernd, den Datendurchsatz, der mit 100/1000Mbit/s gekennzeichneten Ethenet-/Lan-Kabel und dazu passenden Routern/Hub's!


----------



## Emerald Flint (19. Juli 2012)

steht alles im thread nur nicht das du vorher richtig messen musst wenn du an der wand entlang verlegen musst/willst damit du auch direkt die richtige länge kaufst. sehe auch so das cat5(e)kabel für alle belage ausreichend sein wird. die schirmung macht dann sinn wenn parallel ein stromkabel verläuft, diese sollten parallesl nciht näher als 10 cm am ethernetkabel sein


----------

